# Where is everybody?



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I know it's the off-season, but it's just too dull around here. Is everyone hibernating till the draft or do you hang out somewhere else when things are slow here?

I spend some time on the realgm boards as "blue seats", anyone else over there, or somewhere better?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I have also noticed not many people have been posting. I post on this board only. I dont really like Real GM.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

theres really not too much to talk about...........

hopfully h20 is healthy,Sweetney is hitting the weights,Baker is not hitting the bottle,naz is watching tapes of Olajuwan,marbury is working on his left,DJ is putting on some weight and muscle,Deke and Penny have found the fountain of youth,and IT has found a GM who really wants KT and another GM who is dumb enough to take Shandon Anderson


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

What's the deal with re-signing Baker and DJ. We don't have Bird Rights on them, so do we have to use our MLE on them if we want them back? If so that sure would put a crimp on hopes of signing a Sheed, Damp, or Crawford (not that I think any would come for the MLE anyway, but...)


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

We're all waiting on something to happen.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i havent come since espn classic showed game 7 and Starks 2-18 game.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*word.*

I'm just going back and forth from here to RealGM reading comments...those guys over there are wacky as ****.

Just waiting for Zeke to do somethin'.

OT-Which Knicks players will be playing in the summer leagues? And will they be televised?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: word.*



> Originally posted by <b>jtx</b>!
> I'm just going back and forth from here to RealGM reading comments...those guys over there are wacky as ****.


Yeah, this is a much better board, posters spend a lot of energy there telling each other off with emoticons. And they seem to take a lot of pride in their quantity of posts, but care naught about the quality. But there are a few good posters who I've learned a lot from.

I just go there cause it can get so dead around here...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

**** off son of oakley you *******.

:upset: :soapbox: :soapbox: :sfight: :soccer: :reporter:  :groucho: :wordyo: :jam: :clown: :evil:


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

eggzaackly


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:rotf: 
:rotf: 
:rotf:


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

The draft isn't very exciting to talk about either, since we only have the #45 pick. Also, hate to say this, but since Rashidi left everyone just sort of...stopped responding. Rashidi, as unreasonable as he was sometimes, made this board lively and got everyone involved.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I view this board several times a day, but like truth said, there isn't too much to talk about. I spend most of my time going site to site to see if anything new is going on with our favorite team. I don't know what the knicks are going to do, but I hope they do something either thru free agency or the draft. IT told us not to expect too much in this off season, but watching the other teams in our conference get themselves in position to improve themselves is killing me. Our hands are tied (not because of the Marbury trade), so I understand IT's dilemna, but he can't sit still. I mostly check out mock drafts now, looking to see who's available in the 2nd rd that might be able to contribute to Knicks. You know the pickings are mighty thin where the Knicks are projected to draft. I don't get caught in any of those fantasy trade deals a lot of posters put up. All these one sided deals, where the Knicks get the marquee player while the other team takes our bum. Teams are looking to stick it to the Knicks, never get that twisted, so keep those outrageous trades in your dreams. To the real posters keep looking everywhere for help for team. We aren't far from being a really good team. A good 4 or 5 pick up, we tighten up our D, and we're ok...Knick Fans Holla


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I agree with that sentiment. I just hope that Isiah can grab one of those diamonds in the rough, who slip in the draft. We could really use another SG/SF who could come in and bring much needed athleticism to the perimeter.

Ricky Paulding, Andre Emmett, Tony Allen or Romain Sato will be good enough for me.


----------



## inapparent (Jul 2, 2003)

I'd be very pleased with #45 in the 2nd round if it brought us Tony Allen, Ricky Paulding, or Romain Sato or even this Lamizana kid. If there's one thing I like about IT other than his not being Layden it's that I think he can actually motivate players into better performance/consistency/maturity from the GM position, in other words like a 2nd coach who happens to be a HOFer with rings. What other GMs could do that? Maybe Bird and West, possibly Riley. He has that authority and charisma.

As for Bobcat fantasies and dreams of 1st rounders, I have this sneaking suspicion IT has warned us not too expect too much bc he doesn't want to look bad if he fails to pull off something big, but I think he's going to try one of the following (and succeed at one of them):
1) Land Okur or Wallace
2) Pry Marquis Daniels from Dallas (for KT possibly? possibly taking back a bad contract like Wahad?)
3) Sign or sign and trade for Jamal Crawford
3) Land a lottery pick through a trade (again, to have a chance, this would mean something like KT or Fwill plus filler (Harrington, etc.) and a willingness to take a REALLY ugly contract back

I think IT really wants to continue getting younger and more athletic and feels, like most of us do, that he has to have studly insurance for H2O (e.g., Daniels or Crawford) in case Allan never regains his beautiful if one-dimensional form. I also think that, as long as the bad contracts expire by the time Houston's does, IT has no conscience about taking back insanely poor contracts (and none of them can be worse than Houston, Shandon, and Penny anyway) and no limit from Dolan. What I don't want to see:

1) Antoine Walker (shoots from 3 too much at a low %, is a head case, plays little defense)
2) Cwebb (doubt he's available despite rumors, but, as much as I've loved him in the past, he's too injury prone and too content to shout 20 footers)
3) Ostertag (too Laydeny a move)
4) Camby (love him but he won't play even 60 games next year, watch)

I know this may be a little rose-colored-glasses of me, but I really think a major change will occur before training camp, I just hope it's from the first batch I listed and not the 2nd.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

I come here almost everyday. There is absolutely nothing to discuss other than the NBA Finals. BTW I want the Pistons to win! :yes: 

Anyway the offseason hasn't even started and the Knicks has been over for a while. This place is gonna pick sometime after the draft. And hopefully we have rid ourselves of Rashidi at last.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i dont see the problem with rashidi. he knows a whole lot about the nba. his bias towards ny gives him rediculous views on the team but thats it. when he talks about any other team hes right on the money.

and herve would be a great pick. Hes 6'9, can block shots, score buckets but has a questionable work ethic. he was pretty good for rutgers. i highly doubt sato will be available by when we pick. theres no doubt in my mind that hes gonna raise his stock in chicago.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

BTW I am the former NYKFan123


----------

